# Poudriere failed to compile Firefox 19.0



## jdn06 (Mar 3, 2013)

I try to compile Firefox 19.0 on my FreeBSD 9.1-STABLE 64bits server with poudriere.
I used the same machine to compile Firefox 18 without problem, but for version 19 poudriere just displays:

```
Finished build of www/firefox: Failed: configure
```
I tried to see what was wrong in the configuration of the port, but the options are still on default and I didn't make any change since version 18.
How can I know better what went wrong? Does anybody have the same problem?


----------



## nORKy (Mar 5, 2013)

Did you check log files? Each packages has its own log file with poudriere.


----------



## jdn06 (Mar 6, 2013)

I am a newbie about poudriere and I didn't know there were logs by package. I found the file, understood the error and solved it (nothing to do with config; it was a dependency which needs to be rebuilt).
Thank you!


----------

